# Post removal / move?



## tufty 42 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi, I had a post removed or moved yesterday ! Hope I didn't do something to offend ??new to the site which is an excellent source of information  thanks


----------



## tufty 42 (Sep 23, 2009)

Any chance if a moderator could explain why please !


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tufty, I've checked logs & I remember seeing it, "Looking for tt in n'ptn / MK", but not guilty, so don't know why it was deleted.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

What was the post requesting? What was the wording?

Dont think it was me :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It was basically a 'wanted' post which someone had moved to the marketplace section. I had then deleted it as new members do not have access to the marketplace I'm afraid.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Yawn..........can you not yet see it doesn't work nick? even our own longer standing than myself members can get ripped off by our own long standing trusted members. (brush it under the carpet as usual) rather than deal with it properly.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Subject: Post removal / move?



tufty 42 said:


> Any chance if a moderator could explain why please !


Hi,

As a new member you can't see the market place or send PMs as an anti fraud and anti spam measure. All members must refrain from posting wanted or for sale posts elsewhere on the forum too. It looks like a moderator saw it was a post that should be in the market place and moved it but didn't spot that you were a new member and therefore couldn't see it and shouldn't have been able to post it there - a bit of confusion!

Have a read of this:

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=156747

The measures stop the opportunist fraudsters who go elsewhere because they want instant returns and can't be bothered contributing and joining in like genuine members. Unfortunately there is not a lot that cam be done about established members who later turn rogue - thankfully not too common. We do our best to help protect members however.

Regards,
John


----------



## tufty 42 (Sep 23, 2009)

It does seem a shame that a seriously interested person cannot see obviously loved cars from people who bother to use a forum like this !! I used to use mini forum no problem and wife went on rallies etc brilliant !! The problem I have is that you try to become involved in topics to find you cannot even talk to others via messaging if you have sensitive information to give so site becomes prohibitive which is a real shame and I'm sure detracts from a great forum !! Can another route be taken 3 strikes and your out for example ???


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How much money would be involved with each strike? Seriously through we are not talking a huge amount of time for an enthusiast like yourself :wink:


----------



## tufty 42 (Sep 23, 2009)

Fair point ! But it is a shame to put people off early doors !  I'll keep posting and hopefully find that TT we are looking for


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tufty, That's the idea, keep posting, you'll soon get access.  
Hoggy.


----------

